# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Zits And Worms

## icuurd12b42

I find a zit on my face or my arm. I pop it but instead of popping, a worm slowly extrudes. I pop and pop but it never gets out. It slowly gets back in... Slippery bugger.

Variations
The zit pops but then the stuff morphs into a worm midway through expulsion and gets back in.

The worm breaks and the living half slowly gets back in

The worm is very thin and very long. I press and press and see it get out but I never quite get to the end of it. 

Once it looked like SG SG1 simbient.

Once I was able to wrap the worm around my finger and got it out with extreme force. When I let go, it flew back in. I got it out again and squashed it. The squashed stuff flew back in as it reformed.

Sometimes it runs scared deep inside my body where I cant catch it and forms another zit elsewhere.

The worm is usually disgusting and rarely looks like a regular earth worm. It usually looks like a parasite I saw as a child in a documentary about some parasite exiting the body through its hosts foot in India. Fing gross.

I have this dream a few times a year, I always forget it until I have it again.

I must have had it ten times over the last two years.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

horrible&#33; what a frustrating nightmare

the worm from the documentary you talked about sounds like a hookworm, my mom got one in her foot once when she went to Jamaica I think it was

no idea what it represents, but I hope you finally destroy that bugger in a future dream

----------


## badassbob

That&#39;s just plain nasty. Maybe now that you&#39;ve posted it here and thought about it more you will recognise it next time around, and will be able to use it as a lucid dream trigger?

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

This actually reminded me of a dream I had once at my old house when I was about 11 eyars old. I was playing outside on the carport, and I ran into a bush and I came out itchy. When i went to scratch, there were holes in my arms, small at first, but there we&#39;re worms in them as well. As I scratched and grabed at them, the holes grew into craters about the size of a nickle. 

Bleh, still creeps me out..

----------


## icuurd12b42

Thanks.

I&#39;d rather destroy it instead of using it as a lucid trigger. Not fun being lucid while this shit annoys you.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

well if you could use this worm/zit dream to become lucid, then you could destoy them in all kinds of imaginable ways, then go lucid partying with some hot chicks to celebrate  :tongue2:

----------


## icuurd12b42

Well, next time it happens, I&#39;ll give it a shot. Thanks.

On the other hand, since having published this shity dream, I had the zit worm dream again but the worms were gone. I just popped the zit and it was gone. I woke up after. Thanks ppl.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha really?&#33; awesome man, congrats  :Party: 

wow, I never congratulated someone for have a dream about popping a zit before  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

That reminds of this dream I had ages ago when this bug went in me and I could see a big bulge where it was crawling around. Kinda like the film Evolution.

----------


## LukkiStahr

maybe your afraid of zits?

----------


## Caliban44

Reminds me of bot flies...

----------


## Lord Toaster

I hate those freaky dreams where you realise there&#39;s something badly wrong with you and the more you look the worse it gets. I tend to get covered by insects, or sometimes I&#39;m deformed and stuff  ::?:

----------


## bro

Hmm, lucidity would help you to get rid of this dream if that&#39;s what you want, you could just change the scene. Give it a shot.

----------


## valbro1564

I just recently had a very similar dream last night and it is realy bothering me. I had a zit on my chest and when i popped it a tapeworm came out. I had someone else pulling it out and it was so long and there was so much pressure when they were taking it out and then it snapped! Only part of the worm came out. Then here was another zit and the same thing happened. Ive never had a dream when the pain/pressure was so real.

----------

